# Training a year old Maltese



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey there, I'm Kelley and I'm new to the forum. I found it a little while ago while I was browsing through the internet and I thought this seemed like a great place to help me and my little fluffball.

I have a year old Maltese who I have been having some issues training. I'm going to break things up and try to explain them as easy as I can.

1) Barking. All Ryder does is bark when he hears anything outside, someone walks past the house, someone comes in the house, he _thinks_ someone is around, etc. I've tried everything I could to get him to stop the barking but nothing is working.

2) He seems to have a hate for my housemate, Ron. Ryder will growl at him whenever Ron tries to come into my room or even walks past my room (which is where Ryder sleeps and eats because for some strange reason he refuses to eat anywhere else). Whenever Ron tries to pet Ryder, Ryder barks at him or runs and hides behind me. Once again, I've tried everything I can think of and he still seems to hate my housemate and I don't know why.

3) Issues still going in the house. Ryder won't go anywhere in or around my room but he'll go in Ron's room or on Ron's clothes. Again, this all goes back to the issue that it's only Ron's stuff that he seems to hate. He'll urinate on his shoes or on his rug but that's it. There are no other issues with him going to the bathroom anywhere else.

4) Commands. When it comes to basic commands Ryder knows sit, lay down, drop it and enough but it seems as if he gets them confused very often. Whenever I pull him aside to practice training and the treats come out he goes into this spazz mode and he'll sit when I say down or lay down when I say sit. I don't know if it's just because he's overexcited or because he is just confused when it comes to the commands.

Those are the main issues with him and seeing how I've never had a small dog before I'm not quite sure how to approach these things. I had a lab my entire life growing up who was already trained so training dogs is not something that I'm used to. I've reached wits end when it comes to a lot of things and I just want my little guy to be happy and I want to be happy. I feel as if the reason these things are happening is because I'm doing something wrong and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

welcome to SM ! i cant really help on the issues but ihope someone else helps and offers advice , im pretty sure someone will as there are alot of knowledgable people here. ryder is a cutie.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

thank you on both counts! ryder is my little boy. x)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

kelleytime09 said:


> Hey there, I'm Kelley and I'm new to the forum. I found it a little while ago while I was browsing through the internet and I thought this seemed like a great place to help me and my little fluffball.
> 
> I have a year old Maltese who I have been having some issues training. I'm going to break things up and try to explain them as easy as I can.
> 
> ...


 Hi Kelley - I'm not a real expert by any means, but I have a couple questions:

Re barking - you say you've tried everything - specifically what have you tried? Consistency is key, so if you try one thing and it doesn't work right away, don't give up and try something else, that will only confuse him.

Ron - is it possible that Ryder was mistreated by a male before you got him? Try having Ron feed him and treat him, that might help.

Potty - I guess the best thing here is to simply close off Ron's room, lol. Actually it sounds as though Ryder is still not completely trained. Some dogs take longer than others.

Commands - again, consistency is rule #1 for you. Only train for about 10 minutes a day, and I found that when training, work on one command at a time. Be patient, he'll learn! And besides treating when he gets a command right, go crazy with praise! Raise your voice, tell him what a good boy he is, etc.

Now mind you, I said I wasn't an expert. so if someone else gives you better advice TAKE IT, lol.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hi Kelley - I'm not a real expert by any means, but I have a couple questions:
> 
> Re barking - you say you've tried everything - specifically what have you tried? Consistency is key, so if you try one thing and it doesn't work right away, don't give up and try something else, that will only confuse him.
> 
> ...


I've used different techniques that I've been recommended by different trainers. One told me to hold around his snout and tell him 'enough' to get him to stop. That worked for a little while until he figured out that he can just go and run under something and hide then I can't close his mouth, lol. So I've been trying just the command 'enough' and it works sometimes but other times it's like he doesn't even hear me / chooses to ignore me.

I'm not sure. I got Ryder when he was twelve weeks old from an older couple whose dog accidently got pregnant. He's fine with other males, it's just Ron for some reason. He's scared of him and as far as I know Ron hasn't done anything to hurt him so I am thoroughly confused when it comes to that. 

It seems as if anywhere Ron goes or has his things Ryder thinks it's okay to go there. He hasn't had an accident in my room (which is where he sleeps and spends most of his time) since he was a baby so I thought maybe he was trying to assert dominance over Ron? 

That's what I've been doing. He's just a stubborn little guy. If we're playing fetch I make him sit down before I throw the ball and then drop the ball before I'll take it from him when he returns it. He seems to focus really well doing that, it's just with the treats he goes nuts.


----------

